

Twitter suffers sustained outage in hacker attack - hornokplease
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/21/twitter-outage-idUSL1E8HLIDA20120621

======
hornokplease
HED doesn't tell the whole story - in the article an unidentified security
expert is quoted:

 _One security professional said the group probably used a DDoS-for-hire site
to launch an attack against Twitter on Tuesday, but downplayed the likelihood
the group was solely responsible for bringing down the social media network._

------
ceol
_One security professional said the group probably used a DDoS-for-hire site
to launch an attack against Twitter on Tuesday, but downplayed the likelihood
the group was solely responsible for bringing down the social media network._

 _"It was mere coincidence," the security professional said. "The backend of
Twitter is having issues, which is unrelated to the very small attack."_

More like "Twitter suffers sustained outage coincidentally during hacker
attack"

------
raptrajs
_...its most dedicated users...had nowhere to complain about the
interruption._

Amusing, but poignant: We go to Twitter when something is down or an
earthquake happens, but where do we go when Twitter itself is down?

~~~
dennmart
Some of my Facebook friends actually went to Facebook to mention that Twitter
was down. I wonder what would happen if both Twitter and Facebook were down
simultaneously...

~~~
shousper
That sounds like a plot for an attack! =P Probably mass SMS.. iMessage/BBM,
something like that?

~~~
chii
Everyone reverts back to using email...

------
modarts
I highly doubt that a site that operates at the scale of Twitter would be
susceptible to a DDoS; or wouldn't at least of provisions in place to lessen
the effect of such an attack.

~~~
hornokplease
I agree with you, I think the headline in this case is ill-advised, especially
since the body of the report quotes a security professional who casts doubt on
a DDoS as the culprit behind today's downtime. I fear it might have been
chosen because it's a more provocative headline...

------
digitalboss
No - Twitter outage blamed on 'cascading bug'.

